
In Apple vs. FBI, More People Support the FBI - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/think-most-people-support-apples-fight-against-the-fbi-check-again-new-survey-shows/
======
PaulHoule
Those iPhone owners... They are traitors. When Don Trump gets elected to
President we will send them all to Mexico.

~~~
Golddisk
Yeah, it seems foolish to me that they would want Apple to crack the phone
since it risks the security of their data.

